# [Howto] Déclaration des revenus 2004 avec FireFox

## -freddy-

MAJ 26/03/2005

Pour les Français qui n'ont pas déclaré leurs revenus 2004, voici rapidement quelques remarques suite aux problèmes que j'ai rencontré lors de la déclaration online.

Adresse du site : http://www.impots.gouv.fr

Ma conf :

sun-jdk-1.5.0_02 (32bits) (JVM recommandée par le site)

FireFox 1.0.2 (32bits)

1. Installer un JRE 1.5 

Pour ne pas avoir de problème j'ai installé la JVM de Sun mais visiblement cela fonctionne avec la Blackdown. J'ai pris le JDK mais évidement le JRE suffit pour la déclaration.

Pour l'installation cf guide java http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/java.xml

L'installation ne doit pas poser de problème sur l'architecture x86. 

Comme je suis passé à une architecture AMD64 il a fallut que j'installe la version 32bits pour avoir le plugin Mozilla. 

La manip est assez pénible, en gros il faut :

-> copier l'ebuild dans l'arbre portage perso (usr/local/portage)

-> modifier cet ebuild en remplacant linux-amd64.bin par linux-i586.bin et en remplacant x86 par amd64 dans les instructions alternatives if présentent un peu partout.

2. Créer un lien symbolique du plugin java du jdk vers FireFox/plugins. Chez moi le lien a été créé à l'installation du jdk grace au USE flag mozilla présent dans mon make.conf. Mais il est possible de le faire manuellement :

```
cd /opt/firefox/plugins

ln -s /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.02/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so 

```

3. Pour déclarer ses revenus, un jar qui contient le certificat de la direction des impôts est automatiquement téléchargé et placé dans le répertoire $JAVA_HOME/jre/lib/ext/. Le problème est qu'il faut évidement avoir les droits sur ce répertoire. 2 solutions, soit faire la déclaration en root (pas terrible) ou modifier les droits sur ce rep.

```
chmod 770 $JAVA_HOME/jre/lib/ext/

chown root:users $JAVA_HOME/jre/lib/ext/

```

Et voilà   :Mr. Green: Last edited by -freddy- on Mon Mar 28, 2005 7:59 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## sterbaya

Merci, cette annee, je vais enfin pouvoir declarer mes impots depuis mon PC.

Les 2 annees precedentes, je n'ai pas reussi (pas trop cherche non plus) et je suis alle sur le PC de ma copine (win XP) pour le faire.

Je viens de modifier les droits du repertoire, je vais tester cea d'ici quelques jours.

----------

## anigel

Un peu hors-sujet, j'attire votre attention sur le fait que, si les efforts du ministère sont louables dans ce domaine, il ne faut pas foncer tête baissée, je paie pour le savoir...

J'ai adhéré l'an dernier au paiement à la date limite de paiment, par le net. Il était clairement établi que cette adhésion avait la même valeur qu'un contrat papier classique.

ERREUR : Cette année, je ne me suis soucié de rien, et je suis actuellement en train de me battre avec mon centre des impôts, qui m'accuse de ne pas avoir payé le premier tiers de février (normal, il devait être prélevé automatiquement !). Leur système informatique n'a visiblement pas conscience du temps qui passe, et m'a oublié dans la liste des gens à prélever... Ce qui a priori est positif, si l'on passe outre les 10% de majoration.

Et comme vous le savez, les impôts étant connus pour être un des services de l'état le plus 'user-friendly' (qui a dit 'portefeuille-friendly' ???), j'ai toutes les peines du monde à communiquer avec cette grande institution (preuves à l'appui pourtant, j'ai imprimé le reçu par mail).

Bilan pour moi : je fais ma déclaration sur papier cette année !!!!!

----------

## xr31Daisy

Je cite le site :

 *Quote:*   

> Votre demande n'a pas pu aboutir.
> 
> L'accès au service est momentanément indisponible. Veuillez nous excuser pour la gêne occasionnée. Nous nous efforçons de rétablir le service dans les meilleurs délais.
> 
> Merci de bien vouloir vous reconnecter ultérieurement.
> ...

 

Et ce après de multiples tentatives !

Des idées ?

( je suis sous galeon ou epiphany, j'ai essayé les deux, tous les deux basés sur Mozilla 1.6 )

----------

## Honkr

J'ai le même message que xr31Daisy au moment de la signature de la déclaration.

J'ai fait de nombreuses tentatives sur plusieurs jours, on peut donc exclure le problème passager...

J'utilise mozilla-1.6-r1 et ibm-jre-1.4.1-r2 (mon mozilla se crashe avec les autres JRE).

Si cela fonctionne pour quelqu'un, qu'il se manifeste !

De retour au papier pour cette année, il faut que je me dépèche !

----------

## xr31Daisy

Tant que j'y pense : Oui, j'ai déjà télé-déclaré l'année dernière, et ça a très bien marché. Mais j'étais sous Windows. Depuis, je suis intégralement passé sous Linux.

----------

## tristure

Merci pour ces indications, elles m'auraient été utiles... Manque de bol j'ai déjà télédéclaré, et après avoir constaté que ça marchait très mal, j'ai rebooté XP pour le faire sous Internet Explorer (la honte). Ceci dit j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à faire marcher ça sous Internet Explorer aussi car Java n'était pas installé sur ma machine. Bref...

Bon, leur truc n'est pas encore au point, c'est clair, mais je trouve que l'initiative est plutôt bonne, même si finalement j'en ai chié trois fois plus pour télédéclarer que si je l'avais fait sur papier   :Twisted Evil:  .

S'ils sont consciencieux (...) ils feront rapidement des progrès dans ce domaine, et la télédéclaration deviendra vraiment un super outil. Moi j'y crois!

----------

## zarasoustra17

L'année derniere, ça a marché nickel sous Moz 1.0 et cette année aussi sous Moz 1.6, ne pas oublier de faire un java-config -S sun-jdk-XX avant car c'est le seul java préconisé.

Moi et ma femme avons déclaré vers le 30 Mars, le hic débile de leur système, c'est qu'ils ne prévoient pas le fait que plusieurs personnes peuvent déclarer sur le même ordinateur, ça oblige à désinstaller le certificat de l'un pour que l'autre puisse déclarer, galère si on ne connait pas les arcanes de Mozilla, l'année dernière on pouvait installer plusieurs certifs et choisir celui qu'on voulait. De plus une fois qu'un certificat est désinstallé on ne peut pas  se reconnecter pour retoucher sa déclaration. Bref, du boulot bancal baclé indigne du battage médiatique qu'on lui consacre ...

Quand je pense qu'internet a plus de 10 ans ....

----------

## xr31Daisy

Bon, ben pour finir mes aventures :

j'ai déclaré depuis la partition Windows qui restait sur ma machine ( et maintenant, je vais tout réinstallé pour virer cette horreur ). Le truc rigolo, c'est qu'il avait déjà enregistré toutes les données que j'avais rentré sous Linux ( adresse mail et revenu ), je n'ai plus eu qu'à signer. Ce qui, Ô joie, a parfaitement marché. ( ben oui, sous Windows. )

----------

## Senso

[Off] Pas de problème pour l'an prochain: Avec Sarkozy à l'économie, ce sont les CRS qui vont aller faire VOTRE rapport directement chez VOUS. N'a pu problèmes certificat! [/alcool]

----------

## fafounet

Pkoi tu es si médisant ?   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## TTK

Et pour les revenus 2004 ? Quelle config magique utiliser ?

Je viens de tester mozilla en root avec blackdown 1.4.2 sans succes (mon certificat n'est pas reconnu), puis la 1.4.1 (mais là il manque le java plugin oji).

Dernier essai avec le jdk de sun (1.4.2.07) avant de la faire papier. Dommage pour les 20 euros !

Edit: avec ce jdk mozilla ne marche pas. En revanche firefox marche. J'ai alors pu remplir ma déclaration. J'attends un complément d'info de ma moitié qui est partie se coucher (en pensant que je suis définitivement débile avec mon linux) pour signer et envoyer la déclaration. La suite demain donc.

----------

## letchideslandes

Firefox 1.02 et blackdown 1.4.2.01, j'ai autorisé l'écriture dans /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.01/lib/ext et tout roule en user.

En KDE 3.4 tout joli :

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/letchideslandes/Revenus.png

Et hop 20  de moins à donner.Last edited by letchideslandes on Thu Mar 24, 2005 2:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TTK

Salut

Tu peux préciser quelle version de firefox ? et faire un petit java-config --list-available-vms ...

Merci !

(au cas où j'aurais un pb avec le jdk de sun)

----------

## letchideslandes

```
bash-2.05b$  java-config --list-available-vms

[blackdown-jre-1.4.2.01] "Blackdown JRE 1.4.2.01" (/etc/env.d/java/20blackdown-jre-1.4.2.01)

[blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01] "Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.01" (/etc/env.d/java/20blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01) *

```

Compiler avec le flag "mozilla" dans make.conf

----------

## TTK

Bon, echec.

J'ai pu tout déclarer mais arrivé a la "signature" de la déclaration je suis renvoyé vers une page "désolé service momentanément indisponible". J'ai donc redemandé un certificat depuis le taf (windose) et j'ai pu terminer ma déclaration.

Arg.

----------

## mic006fr

 *letchideslandes wrote:*   

> Firefox 1.02 et blackdown 1.4.2.01, j'ai autorisé l'écriture dans /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.01/lib/ext et tout roule en user.

 

Même config, modification des droits de /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.01/lib/ext pour que l'administration fiscale puisse installer son .jar

 *letchideslandes wrote:*   

> Et hop 20  de moins à donner.

 

Pareil, ca marche impec  :Cool: 

@TTK: peut être qu'il y a vraiment eu un problème de service ?

----------

## pascalino

pour moi : firefix 1.0.1 et sun-jdk 1.5 (installé à la main) + autorisation en écriture sur /opt/sunjdk15/jre/lib/ext

tout est passé nickel.

Pour info : la plate-forme actuelle est assez sous dimensionné, donc les interruptions de services vont être nombreuses, surtout aux heures de pointe...

donc évitez d'attendre le dernier moment !!!

----------

## huon

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Bon, echec.
> 
> J'ai pu tout déclarer mais arrivé a la "signature" de la déclaration je suis renvoyé vers une page "désolé service momentanément indisponible". J'ai donc redemandé un certificat depuis le taf (windose) et j'ai pu terminer ma déclaration.
> 
> Arg.

 

Une question : quel est ton encodage caractère par défaut ?

```
 echo $LANG 
```

Il semblerait qu'il puisse y avoir des problèmes avec les configurations en UTF-8

----------

## TTK

LANG n'est pas définie chez moi ..

J'ai tous mes messages et menus en anglais. En fait je préfère l'anglais aux mauvaises traductions qu'on trouve en fr. Mais pas d'utf8.

----------

## huon

 *TTK wrote:*   

> LANG n'est pas définie chez moi ..
> 
> J'ai tous mes messages et menus en anglais. En fait je préfère l'anglais aux mauvaises traductions qu'on trouve en fr. Mais pas d'utf8.

 

Bon, je donne une simple recette pour ceux qui auraient le même message d'erreur (même si pour TTK, c'est cuit). 

 :Idea:  Il suffit parfois de forcer l'utilisation d'un encodage réputé fonctionner ; par exemple en exécutant le script ci-après (Je fait l'hypothèse d'une utilisation de Mozilla).

```
#!/bin/sh

LANG=en_US.ISO-8859-1

export LANG

/usr/bin/mozilla
```

 :Arrow:  Plus globalement, TTK, pourrais-tu me donner ta configuration (que ceux à l'écoute et qui ont des problèmes peuvent suivre de même) ? Précisément :

 OS (version noyau, version libc, version distribution) ;

 Encodage caractère par défaut (donné par $LANG par exemple) ;

 Navigateur (type et version) ;

 Extensions filtrantes installées du navigateur (l'extension AdBlock est réputée bloquer la télé-déclaration par exemple) ;

 JVM (type et version, ainsi que la nature du plugin dans le navigateur) ;

 Toute spécificité de configuration du système qui pourrait influencer le service...

 Étape de la procédure où le problème intervient, et une description du comportement et les éventuels messages d'erreurs ;

 Date et heure précises des incidents ;

----------

## sireyessire

 *-freddy- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Créer un lien symbolique du plugin java du jdk vers FireFox/plugins. Chez moi le lien a été créé à l'installation du jdk mais au cas ou :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si tu mets le USE mozilla (pour tout ton système ou juste pour le paquet java) il doit te le créer tout seul ce lien.

----------

## TTK

 *huon wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Plus globalement, TTK, pourrais-tu me donner ta configuration (que ceux à l'écoute et qui ont des problèmes peuvent suivre de même) ? Précisément :
> 
>  OS (version noyau, version libc, version distribution) ;
> ...

 

 noyau 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 pour pentium 4, glibc 2.3.4.20040808-r1

 $LANG= rien du tout

 firefox 1.0.1

 pas d'extension (sauf la météo dans la status bar)

 jvm: sun-jdk-1.4.2.07

 je vois pas ... juste un routeur/firewall mais sans filtrage particulier et pas de message dans les logs du firewall

 j'ai fait la déclaration en tant que root. Le pb intervient à la signature de la déclaration. Reponse: service momentanément indisponible.

 je sais plus quand ct ...

Tshaw

----------

## mic006fr

 *TTK wrote:*   

> j'ai fait la déclaration en tant que root.

 

Vérifie le contenu du répertoire /root/teleir/certificats/.

Ou alors /home/<ton_user>/teleir/certificats/.

Normalement le certicat se met dans le rep de ton utilisateur. Peut etre y'a-t-il confusion entre utilisateur réel et déclaré (passage par su<x>).

Perso j'ai fait la déclaration en user, après avoir modifié les droits du répertoire <java>/ext (cf détails plus haut).

----------

## TTK

Salut

Non, le certificat est bien dans le rep de root.

Tant pis pour cette année, on refera un essai l'an prochain  :Wink: 

Tshaw

----------

## -freddy-

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *-freddy- wrote:*   
> 
> 2. Créer un lien symbolique du plugin java du jdk vers FireFox/plugins. Chez moi le lien a été créé à l'installation du jdk mais au cas ou :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait, j'ai mis que le lien est créé à l'installation sans préciser qu'il faut le USE flag mozilla. Je vais rajouter l'info merci de ta remarque.

----------

## Honkr

 *huon wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Il suffit parfois de forcer l'utilisation d'un encodage réputé fonctionner ; par exemple en exécutant le script ci-après (Je fait l'hypothèse d'une utilisation de Mozilla).
> 
> ```
> ...

 

J'avais le message "Votre demande n'a pas pu aboutir" lors de la signature de la déclaration. Définir la variable LANG comme indiqué ci-dessus a résolu le problème.

Merci huon, une partie des 20 euros devraient te revenir...

Ma config : mozilla-firefox-1.0.2 et sun-jdk-1.4.2.07-r1

----------

## huon

 *Honkr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Merci huon, une partie des 20 euros devraient te revenir...
> 
> 

 

Oyez, oyez libres camarades, écoutez le sage conseil de Honkr  :Laughing: 

----------

